# phlogius sp. "papuanus"



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

top view






bottom view


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

probably my fave phlogius, do alot of webbing i have found.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah lots of webbing! love there web caves I want to get some more of these......


----------



## bylo (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice , I have several of these as well .

and yes hornet mine web heaps as well


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

I have about 5 i think, all but one has had its moult so wont be long and all will be done.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

thanx bylo


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 21, 2007)

my "papuanus" hasent started shedding yet can't wait till it does...


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

i heated mine to get something to happen, the ones at room temp havent done anything yet


----------



## scorps (Sep 21, 2007)

i wish i had heaps of cool insects and arachnids


----------



## deebo (Sep 21, 2007)

do you handle them much?
just dont get spiders myself. They wig me out! coudlnt imagine one crawling on me!
Dave


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

nah, no handling aussie t's, very skittish and quite a painfull bite.


----------



## deebo (Sep 21, 2007)

painful because they are mildly venomous or just big fangs?
probably a very dumb question but i know nothing bout spiders!


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

bit of both, also when they run the often fall, when they fall they tend to crack open and die.


----------



## deebo (Sep 21, 2007)

fall? as in just trip up or fall from a height? they must be fairly fragile then...


----------



## hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

young ones can hold on but sometimes will still fall but adults will have trouble keeping hold if they run upside down and often will drop.


----------

